
LogMeIn now too expensive, better options for MomSupport? - c17r
Several years ago I moved to a different State and needed a way to do remote tech support for my mom.  At the time, LogMeIn had a 2 computer option for $99&#x2F;year.  I thought it was a great price for little peace of mind.  Either my wife or myself connect into mom&#x27;s laptop maybe once every six weeks for either maintenance or troubleshoot.<p>A year later, they wanted $149.00 with no grandfathering.  After an email back and forth, I was able to get the $99 again.<p>Following year, they wanted $249.99.  Again, another email back and forth.  Again, another $99.<p>And just this morning, they want $349.99.  I&#x27;m done.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for new options for the remote support.  The biggest requirement is that I can get onto her computer without her being there to give permission.  Installing a widget on her machine is not a problem, just needs to be able to let me in even if it&#x27;s locked or logged on.  Cross platform would be great as all my machines are Apples but not a killer since my wife has a Dell.<p>What do people use?  Thanks!
======
JTxt
I used team viewer, but not sure if you can login without exchanging numbers
in the free version. There's many others. Try this list:
[https://alternativeto.net/software/logmein/](https://alternativeto.net/software/logmein/)

------
pixl97
Have you tried 'Chrome remote desktop'?

